# Create a RUMOUR for 2009¿. Come in and Enjoy!



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi all

Prev year we had similar thread *Create a RUMOUR for 2008¿. Come in and Enjoy!* which was a hit ( lol )
So this year we have the same thread for the year 2009
shall we ?

We all løvé rumors..dont we?

Here is your chance to create your own rumour for this new year 2009..
Be creative..lets see with what yöü come up with?

WARNING..

Dont take anything said in this thread very seriously...some can happen,some will never...thats what they call rumour..Isnt it? 


Here is mine..


3G going to get launched on jan 1 by bsnl 

SonyEricsson and nokia Unite to form NOSE ( NOkia +SonyEricsson ) LOL

MS to Open source W7 coz they arent sure they are programming a OS or a BIG Bug !!! 

Linux to start to work as shareware !!!

All Indians are requested not to come out of their homes till dec 09 due to safety reasons 

PS4 releasing on feb 30 2009 !!!

EA releases NFS BullockCart racer !! 

Digit to give thier mag for 10 Rs ( 4 DVD`s included ) LOL

Google to go open source on thier google search engine !!!

Airtel to launch free phone + sim card with 50 years vaildity ( talk about marketting trick !!! )

Whts your rumour list ??

Start your creativity !!!


----------



## mrintech (Dec 6, 2008)

naveen_reloaded is going to be new Chief Minister of Mumbai  He want to fight terrorism by Technology.

For this he is making mass use of Windows Vista Operating System, which is the best est and bug free OS till date


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 6, 2008)

^^^ LOL 

and mrintech will be his IT minister LOL


----------



## mrintech (Dec 6, 2008)

Me making a Film *Bandar Bana Shitaan (Monkey became Evil)*.Though the film is under production, still here's a glimpse of the film.

*i109.photobucket.com/albums/n58/imu1987/pics/image001-1.gif

The Hero and Heroin are yet to be decided. If anyone right here are interested than please PM urgently. The payment will be 10/- per day and the film is expected to be completed in 1 Month.

The film is Z-Grade. So hurry up grab the opportunity now


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 6, 2008)

In 2009 , mrintech turns to Mr. Intech


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 6, 2008)

who is the music director for it ??

the trailer looks awesome... !!!

hope it doesnt get released on torrents....


----------



## mrintech (Dec 6, 2008)

Ram Gopal Verma 

Moreover this film will be exclusively featured on Torrents as it is protected by DRM


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 6, 2008)

mrintech releases his film on torrent and becomes smash hit... Rumour no 13


----------



## trublu (Dec 6, 2008)

@mrintech, where did u get that pic from?


----------



## mrintech (Dec 6, 2008)

trublu said:


> @mrintech, where did u get that pic from?


It's part of my film dude 

*What made you say like that* 

*i36.tinypic.com/20hrl0m.jpg


----------



## Coool (Dec 6, 2008)

^^ ur soooo funny dude......

In 2009, sony ericsson releases their S60 phones at a price of 60 RS (starting price)....


----------



## mrintech (Dec 6, 2008)

*I am marrying this Girl* 

*i34.tinypic.com/90dsmv.png

*Party mein sab log aa jaana (All of you must come to the Reception Party)*


----------



## Count Dracula (Dec 6, 2008)

LUCY PINDER OMG HOT. Im coming to the party,gimme address.

MTNL launches new broadband scheme 299/- for  unlimited 256kbps *yawn*


----------



## Coool (Dec 6, 2008)

@ mrintech happy marriage life in advance


----------



## mrintech (Dec 6, 2008)

Coool said:


> ^^ happy marriage life in advance


*i38.tinypic.com/2hhkgn6.gif



BBThumbHealer said:


> In 2009 , mrintech turns to Mr. Intech


*i36.tinypic.com/noijrm.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2008)

R* selling out to EA


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 6, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> R* selling out to EA


Considering the pathetic response towards GTA IV on PCs, it might happen


----------



## mrintech (Dec 6, 2008)

thewisecrab became the captain of Chelsea  

Congrats... Part Kab Hai?


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 6, 2008)

well heres the latest .

BSNL is going to upgrade DATAONE UL750 and UL1350 plan speed to 1mbps and 2mbps  respectively   
and with the same price as of now !!


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 6, 2008)

mrintech said:


> thewisecrab became the captain of Chelsea


Thanks man 
But I stink at football

On Topic:
Manchester City will buy Drogba ....................................


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 6, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *I am marrying this Girl*
> 
> *i34.tinypic.com/90dsmv.png
> 
> *Party mein sab log aa jaana (All of you must come to the Reception Party)*




Ohh(LUCY PINDER) She is Ex-gal friend , i broke up with her yesterday so u got it . .. hmm she is not much good as she

now dating with vvv

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/286/jessicaalba144ah1.th.jpg

Soon we ll send our marriage invitation , marriage on 31/feb09

DOnt LOok ToO MucH See Is My W***


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 8, 2008)

Dhoom 3 And Don 2 realising the coming year...

and guess what... RVG's Aag II also coming this year


----------



## mrintech (Dec 8, 2008)

*TITANIC II* is coming this January


----------



## RaghuKL (Dec 8, 2008)

Northwest indian border will be a very peaceful place for next 10,00,000 years.

Raabo (or Any Superior Digit Being) decides enough is enough. No more DVD's, starts giving out floppies with Digit.

Fast track becomes more popular than Digit mag itself. Mag and F.T. swap sizes.


Digit Changes the interface again.. 


Finally piracy ends. Permanently....


----------



## amol48 (Dec 8, 2008)

Everyone starts loving *Rakhi Sawant*!


----------



## mahesh (Dec 8, 2008)

Golmaal 3 will release on 1 st april '09


----------



## Coool (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll be the world's richest man...


----------



## red_devil (Dec 8, 2008)

DIGIT to ship pirated (full) version of Windows' latest operating system


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 8, 2008)

Eminem to be counted as Raw Black Metal 

nVIDIA to manufacture biscuits.... "The way its meant to be eaten" 

Intel to make 1000000000000000 core CPU and sell it for Rs.10 

Steve Jobs to stop marketting his sh1t Apple stuff (if this was true, then the world would have been saved) .

PS3 to be modded by 1st Jan.

Pakistan set to burst a nuclear bomb on their own country .


----------



## mrintech (Dec 8, 2008)

*Psychosocial* is going to change his name again to *KPower Mania *jo Boost Peeta hai


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 9, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *Psychosocial* is going to change his name again to *KPower Mania *jo Boost Peeta hai



lol thats a lame rumor.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 9, 2008)

Rumors lame hi hote hai mere dost


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 9, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Eminem to be counted as Raw Black Metal
> 
> nVIDIA to manufacture biscuits.... "The way its meant to be eaten"
> 
> ...




awesome.... 

nvidia biscuit thing was too good to become true..


----------



## lywyre (Dec 9, 2008)

India plans to charge into Pak, before which Pak govt fails and the nations goes into civil war and breaks up. India regains Kashmir (I hope this really happens  )
India annexes Lanka and creates two more states there 
Bangladesh fizzles out of fear to India and stops cross border nuisance
Only China left out with border issues


----------



## red_devil (Dec 9, 2008)

osama bin laden caught (by President Obama's team) when he was hiding in a cave in the WHITE HOUSE


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 9, 2008)

Sony Launches Touchscreen PSP


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Dec 10, 2008)

India rages a war against Pakistan. Post which Pakistan will be spoken in the same breath as Hiroshima and Nagasaki. you know what I mean


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2008)

Microsoft to launch 9 new OS(Win 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9) in 09 to counter hike in linux adoption.

Nokia & SE all set to launch mobiles with 20.2 speaker system to counter the hike in adoption of chinese cells.


----------



## multi (Dec 10, 2008)

BSNL  starts  100 mbps  home connections   with  download & upload uncapped  , price  500 Rs/month  




economic  slowdown  grips  more  ,  sells  goes  poor  ........  Suzuki  cuts  Hayabusa  prices   ......... it  will  cost  only  1.25  lakh  Rs  only  


Govt  bans  all  autorickshaws    ,  declare  Tata  Nano  as  national  public  utility  vehicle  ........ declares  subsidy  ....... it  will  cost  25,000 Rs  only .


----------



## krates (Dec 10, 2008)

dreamcatcher has been elected as sony ericsson marketing manager... 

100cc version of hayabusa releasing @ 20k

Ultra Nano car releasing for 30k

enrique joined metalica

linkin park members parted themselves....

Windows 7 has been rated bug free.....

yahoo aquired by microsoft.....

Nokia giving me n97 ...

Akon going to put up a live show here in india ( kanpur )....

Arnold to be there in salvations ........

Airtel will be starting free gprs service


*Saawariya 2 releasing with purple colour...*


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 10, 2008)

krates said:


> dreamcatcher has been elected as sony ericsson marketing manager...
> 
> 100cc version of hayabusa releasing @ 20k
> 
> ...



LOL you would get beaten up for this (not from me... ) .

And its Metallica and not Mettalica


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2008)

Vaibhavtek returns back and this time as a Moderator.


----------



## krates (Dec 11, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> LOL you would get beaten up for this (not from me... ) .
> 
> And its Metallica and not Mettalica



metallica to be release it's *last album* on jan 30..........


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 11, 2008)

Akon to be releasing last album at the time of krates board examination.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes.....

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/7417/sourcegv6.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 11, 2008)

krates said:


> metallica to be release it's *last album* on jan 30..........



Ya why not. They are old enough and still going strong. 

FYI, Akon's+Eminem's+some sh1t musicians career period = Metallica's career period .


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 12, 2008)

krates said:


> *enrique joined mettalica
> 
> linkin park members parted themselves....*
> 
> *.*


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif
First of all it's "metallica" not "mettalica"
Dont just add some random $h!t to it like enrique.
Secondly, Linkin Park will be touring next year, and mostly coming out with a new album, so no question of a break up 

PS. Dont take anything personal here.


----------



## krates (Dec 12, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Akon to be releasing last album at the time of krates board examination.



i will better fail in the boards rather then not listening to his album........ 



Psychosocial said:


> Ya why not. They are old enough and still going strong.
> 
> FYI, Akon's+Eminem's+some sh1t musicians career period = Metallica's career period .



Career is not a deciding factor...................... Fan following is..........

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/97/asdasdtx9.jpg

And all are completely different so there is no comparison only lol

Akon = the best R&B,Hip Hop singer

Eminem = The best rapper

You are are comparing them to Sh1t musicians ? huh ?

Metallica is so old ........

Akon has just released 3 album and is one of the top singers......

Metallica is good man (i was just making rumours tum ton serious ho gaye )



thewisecrab said:


> First of all it's "metallica" not "mettalica"
> Dont just add some random $h!t to it like enrique.



acha hai is forum mein koi girl nahi hai girls go crazy for him and they would have killed you for that line.........



> Secondly, Linkin Park will be touring next year, and mostly coming out with a new album, so no question of a break up


Hey do you have idea when they are releasing there new album ? i am eagerly waiting.....


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 12, 2008)

krates said:


> acha hai is forum mein koi girl nahi hai girls go crazy for him and they would have killed you for that line.........


what line? I doubt whther girls listen to Metallica.


> Hey do you have idea when they are releasing there new album ? i am eagerly waiting.....


I read about it on their site. It's still in production.


----------



## krates (Dec 12, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> what line? I doubt whther girls listen to Metallica.



*$h!t to it like enrique.*

This line almost all the girls in my coaching are die hard fan of him.........


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 12, 2008)

Indian politicians will stop wearing lunggis


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 12, 2008)

krates said:


> i will better fail in the boards rather then not listening to his album........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Girls? I better not comment on them.

And BTW, thats an Indian community and thats bound to be the results. 

Akon = Show off, sh1t, lame, retarded music.

Metallica = Hard, fast, awesome music.


----------



## krates (Dec 13, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Girls? I better not comment on them.
> 
> And BTW, thats an Indian community and thats bound to be the results.
> 
> ...



Huh i selected the results from the whole word check out the screenshot again.............

metalica = dogs gone wild ......


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 13, 2008)

krates said:


> Huh i selected the results from the whole word check out the screenshot again.............
> 
> metalica = dogs gone wild ......



lol

leave it now.

You like Akon and I like Metallica. No use fighting over them. Lets listen what we like .


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2008)

In the year 2009, Psychosocial starts to like Eminem & Akon and Krates becomes a Metallica fan..


----------



## confused (Dec 13, 2008)

Breaking News:
A>Terrorists have given up Jihad, and will instead be taking the path of peace as shown by Gandhiji.
B>Osama Bin Laden, travels to Stockholm, Sweden to accept the Noble Peace Prize, for his efforts for causing A.

offtopic:
hi gagandeep


----------



## mahendraraut (Dec 13, 2008)

microsoft is going to take over by google in next month...


----------



## max_demon (Dec 13, 2008)

Sony Eriction to Use Anaroid


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 13, 2008)

1.MTNL/BSNL launch 8Mbps unlimited internet plans for just 250/- PM.
2.Apple releases Mac OS X for PC.
3.Linux gets DirectX 11.
4.USA attacks Pakistan,turns it into ruins
5.1 Indian rupee=200 USD

That's all for now


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 13, 2008)

prak gives a reentry to this forum !!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 13, 2008)

^^Promoting Windows 7


----------



## Quad Core (Dec 13, 2008)

qUAD cOre aimin to buy MS n Facebook.

Windows 7 is not goin 2 be released, planning 2 cont with Vista.. ha ha ha..

nVidia goin to stop their sales in INDIA..


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> 1.MTNL/BSNL launch 8Mbps unlimited internet plans for just 250/- PM.
> 2.Apple releases Mac OS X for PC.
> 3.Linux gets DirectX 11.
> 4.USA attacks Pakistan,turns it into ruins
> ...



1. I will get it 
2. Hmm...worth a try IMO
3. That will be a good thing!
4. +1
5.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 13, 2008)

Game Companies will start sharing games online rather then selling...lol


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 13, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> 1. I will get it
> 2. Hmm...worth a try IMO
> 3. That will be a good thing!
> 4. +1
> 5.


The boy is with me!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 14, 2008)

Digit team starts DigiTorrents site  to share files. And we all get 5 invites each.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 14, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar became SPAMMER


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 14, 2008)

Mr. Intech Became Mr. Out-Tech....


----------



## Chirag (Dec 14, 2008)

There are more girls on Digit Forum than boys  Forum theme goes pink..


----------



## mrintech (Dec 14, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> Mr. Intech Became Mr. Out-Tech....


I am mrintech not mr.intech


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 14, 2008)

Chirag said:


> There are more girls on Digit Forum than boys  Forum theme goes pink..





nice one ...


mrintech is later revealed in 2009 as Raabo  in another name/identity.... !!!


----------



## mrintech (Dec 14, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> mrintech is later revealed in 2009 as Raabo  in another name/identity.... !!!



:lmao: 

 *Nice One*


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 15, 2008)

mrintech said:


> I am mrintech not mr.intech



what's the difference


----------



## mrintech (Dec 15, 2008)

difference of *. (dot)*


----------



## RaghuKL (Dec 15, 2008)

India gets its own set of Non-state actors. Unleashes it on whole world. Then the whole world becomes hole world.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 15, 2008)

Mrintech begins to learn to live with his name as Mr.Intech...( == stops shouting at all who call him Mr. Intech)


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 15, 2008)

Digit mag gets bigger with 300pages + 5 dual layer dvd's at Rs.100.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 15, 2008)

^^
Change it to Rs.10


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 15, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Digit mag gets bigger with 300pages + 5 dual layer dvd's at Rs.100.




iwant to add few points ... / Rumours...

100 pages fully colourful Advertisement .. that u will drool of ...

100 pages full of a month old news.. and tutorials mostly known of ...

100 pages full of advertisement requesting( from digit ) to advertisers to fill it ( for money off course )..... 


3 DVD full of free stuff... ( the things u can never have imagined of .. like VLC , K-lite codec , norton update , other updates , ) things u can never ever get it on net...ENJOY

2 DVD full of HD trailer... and old movies.. and if possible free musics from net....

AWESOME ... 

all for lowest price of 500 Rs




just rumour guys .. no offense intended... !!!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 15, 2008)

RGV remakes RGV ki Agg.. tagline.. if you want to commit suicide then come watch the RGV Ki Doosri AAG


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 15, 2008)

Sachin Tendulkar starts playing football, India wins FIFA and loses Cricket World Cup "D


----------



## hsr (Dec 15, 2008)

digit forum ranked no.1 website


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 15, 2008)

mrintech said:


> difference of *. (dot)*


  ok bro mrintech 

anyways all os price cuts to rs.300 each


----------



## RaghuKL (Dec 16, 2008)

Microsoft makes most stable version of linux and a copycat version of mac. 
Gates himself starts promoting both of them , starts spewing venom on windows being prone to hackers.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 16, 2008)

Original PC Games to sell for 50Rs .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 16, 2008)

PS3 games selling for 20 Rs

PS3 games selling for 20 Rs


----------



## krates (Dec 16, 2008)

government makes piracy legal......


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2008)

^^Government is God


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 16, 2008)

^^
Government is no Gawd, its frawd


----------



## RaghuKL (Dec 16, 2008)

Indian army takes over the country. Everybody gets pwned


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Dec 17, 2008)

Xbox is now given free when you buy a licenced copy of Windows XP Premium edition!


----------



## hsr (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^ no possible coz they only dump Xp OEM with pre- pcs


----------

